# Finally finished my Regalis Setup



## Bengal21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Got a big female Fed Ex today.  I think she likes her new home.  I have her boyfriend too, but he's not quite mature yet.  Maybe a molt or two away.  Pictures of them to follow.














Here she is moving in...


----------



## Sodaboy1978 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice :clap:


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 23, 2010)

I know RobC does this but I always wonder about the sensibility of putting an arboreal species in what could be a terrestrial hide, and with the entrance so close to the "exit".


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice job there.


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I know RobC does this but I always wonder about the sensibility of putting an arboreal species in what could be a terrestrial hide, and with the entrance so close to the "exit".


I hear ya but I'm just doing the best I can while remaining practical.  If its up a lot higher, feeding as well as getting an egg sac out may prove difficult due to angles and such.  Also in the grand scheme of things, one has to wonder, do these guys have an awareness of how high up they really are?   If so, I doubt raising the hide even the max available 8 inches or so would make the t say "i feel soooo much safer now that I'm way up here"  You're really limited when you put an arboreal in a ten-gallon.  I'm just doing the best I can.  Pox, if you have any suggestions, or you build arboreal hides differently I would love to hear.  I also don't understand what you mean by the entrance being so close to the exit.  Could you explain please?


----------



## Thegloryfades (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe he is referring to the opening of the hide being so close to the opening of the tank given pokies speed


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thegloryfades said:


> I believe he is referring to the opening of the hide being so close to the opening of the tank given pokies speed


Ah,ok.  To be honest, I'm not really concerned.  Moving the hide back would mean she has to move 8 inches instead of 5.  I could be wrong but I don't see her flying out of the cage every time the door opens.  I've opened it several times already and she hasn't shown any desire to make a break for it thus far.  Again, with a 10 gallon, I'm working writhe the space I have.  Do you suggest making the hide entrance face the back of the cage?  I could be wrong but I believe a 10g is big enough for her.  If she repeatedly escapes when the door opens, I will adjust accordingly, but again, I'm confident this won't be an issue.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful Poke ya got there. Nice enclosure too.

I don't think you have anything to worry about regarding the hides proximity to the door. As fast as they are, if she wants to go out that door, she's going out that door. It doesn't matter if she has to go six inches or six feet. If she feels the need to run for cover though, she'll probably go for one of the sheltered areas inside the tank she has already comitted to memory. Usually critters want to run away from the giant, scary thing poking at them, not towards it.


----------



## TalonAWD (Dec 23, 2010)

+1 I also feel theres nothing to worry about. I made a similar enclosure setup (Enclosure Creations #14 and #15) and my girl just casually walks towards the back when I open up the enclosure. I also had a P. regalis in the past and the same thing happened.
Its much more unlikely that they would try to run away from their "Home" to an unknown environment rather than use one of the hiding spaces actually known or familiar to them.  Thats my opinion.

Great looking enclosure. Excellent job!


----------



## Bengal21 (Dec 23, 2010)

My thoughts exactly.  I think the only defense for a pokie that decides its gonna bolt is a calm owner who cups and rehouses it.


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 24, 2010)

All my pokie enclosures have tubes at the back, or equivalent.
Ive never had an escape nor intend to, but more importantly it makes maintenance much easier, and safer.
I take your point about height though, its something Ive mentioned many times, how can we claim to be arboreal when our height is often no more than 24"


----------

